

Brandon Eich new CEO of Mozilla - waterside81
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/03/24/mozilla-picks-insider-eich-as-new-ceo/

======
examancer
Wonder if things like this might cause an issue:
[http://tommorris.org/posts/2550](http://tommorris.org/posts/2550)

Mozilla has always stood for freedom of knowledge, and by extension human
rights (so people can access that knowledge). I don't know what Brendan's
political beliefs currently are, but I hope he doesn't still wish to restrict
the human rights of certain people based on their sexual orientation. Not
trying to make any assumption and wish him the best, but its at least possible
this could be indicative of a world view that sees discrimination as
acceptable in certain situations. I sure hope that's not the case. It would
not be good for Mozilla, or the Internet at large.

------
kyle_wm
s/Brandon/Brendan

